# Come visit the chatroom !



## Nag (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello everyone ! With my buddies on the chatroom, we've realized many people on SS.org didn't even know the existence of a chatroom. Since we are there every day, I thought I'd just throw in here that we like to have new buddies with questions or different opinions, so jump in the chat every once in a while !

To access the chat : top of the page, Community => chatroom.

Here's a brief presentation of us guys who are in the chat every day. I can obviously not mention all of them, but here are those I had stuff to say about !

Church: he wants ALL the guitars (ALL of them!). Leader of the Church Of Church, which has absolutely no members. As a true redneck, his lawn mower is like his best friend. 

Dead Undead: He seems to have a split personality (Dead Undead ) but hes very well informed about every piece of gear ever released. Trust me, he knows his stuff. And yours too.

Razzy: The official chatroom troll. He could be nice if he wanted to though by the way, he has crazy pictures of a custom Schecter.

Habicore: The official chat nerd. He only covers video game soundtracks, doesnt talk a lot, but we love him anyway.

Vostre Roy: He's our non-canadian canadian buddy. Just Roy !

Wayward : He's a compulsive trader. He never keeps his guitars longer than a couple weeks, not even if he likes them.

Schecterhellraiserc-7: The youngest of the daily chat visitors. Cause yes, we have teenagers too!

Grand Moff Tim: Moved to Korea where hes trying to harass nurses in the hospital. And he likes Flying V/Telecaster hybrid builds.

Brutalwizard : also known as gr00t. He speaks another language, dont fear him though. Hes mostly harmless, unless you are a hamster.

Nagash: He wants custom everything, hates everything you like and only ever talks about girls and guitars. He's somewhat French... and he doesnt play 7 string guitars yet.

and this is for Mesh  cause he jumps in every once in a while





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 19, 2012)

at my Description. But yes, I do want at least MOST of the guitars. (No Gibsons though)

I am Church, the shy, libertarian redneck gear whore. I am usually the guy that welcomes people. I love ESP, Jackson, Vigier, Music Man, PRS and Suhr guitars, long walks on the beach, food, and puppies. 

But yeah the chat is awesome, some of the best people come there. But please do not come to try and start shit, because we have little patience for it. 

Also Stealthtastic, Djently, Xiphos 68, Necris, RY_Z, Onyx 8 String, Bob123, and many others come on as well. We are growing and we have some great people that come. Chat is a very underused resource we have.


----------



## schecterhellraiserc-7 (Apr 19, 2012)

Because he missed 2 out:
Iamasingularity: The japanese guy that loves to share music and makes chat a pleasure (except when his computer is broken). Especially when he gets high and the talks about hamsters.
GabeESP: The awesome person who is the most recent chat regular out of everyone. Gabe is Gabe and a pathetic troll, but we love him anyway (sometimes)


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 19, 2012)

I have tried a couple times to join in the chat but no one was in the chatroom at the times...


----------



## Nag (Apr 19, 2012)

yeah there's many I didn't mention... Josh who doesn't come so much anymore, Phil who can't access SS.org anymore, t00th, ghost, GOH, Hawk, etc etc etc


casket, noone was in ? that's weird lol, we're often like 10 in there


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 19, 2012)

Nagash: Also known as "Nacrash"


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Apr 19, 2012)

schecterhellraiserc-7 said:


> Because he missed 2 out:
> Iamasingularity: The japanese guy that loves to share music and makes chat a pleasure (except when his computer is broken). Especially when he gets high and the talks about hamsters.
> GabeESP: The awesome person who is the most recent chat regular out of everyone. Gabe is Gabe and a pathetic troll, but we love him anyway (sometimes)



lol Im not really troll , im just sarcastic. 

but I love you all


----------



## Nag (Apr 19, 2012)

you're not sarcastic, you're mexican


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 19, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> at my Description. But yes, I do want at least MOST of the guitars. (No Gibsons though)
> 
> I am Church, the shy, libertarian redneck gear whore. I am usually the guy that welcomes people. I love ESP, Jackson, Vigier, Music Man, PRS and Suhr guitars, long walks on the beach, food, and puppies.
> 
> ...



The bolded were already chat regulars before this new group started up.  I know, because I was one of the regulars a while ago.


----------



## Fiction (Apr 19, 2012)

Not one mention 

Edit: SHOUT OUT TO MA BOY SWYSE.


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 19, 2012)

imadjentleman??? haha i had to quit for a while, but i've been on a few times recently and you haven't been on there. awesome thread though


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Apr 19, 2012)

*cough* 

I'll be in the chat later on. Probably.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ya know, I've never really bothered to visit the chatroom, but maybe I'll pop in sometime soon.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 20, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Not one mention
> 
> Edit: SHOUT OUT TO MA BOY SWYSE.



Yeah nag you forgot Fiction!

And Swyse is an awesome dude too, awesome guy to talk to with a good taste in gear.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 20, 2012)

ASoC's dad:


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 20, 2012)

i wish i could access chat from work=/. it would make the 12 hour shifts go by sooooooooooooooo much faster. is it sad that id rather chat with strangers about guitars and shit instead of the people i know on facebook =P?


----------



## Swyse (Apr 20, 2012)

The chat is a party, the more the merrier. Shit gets weird sometimes though, watch out for that.

SHOUT OUT TO MY BOYS FICTION AND CHURCH FOR REMEMBERING I EXIST


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah idk why brandi and pryligattor are never on.


----------



## ASoC (Apr 20, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> ASoC's dad:
> 
> *pic of the comedian*


 
Hahahahahaha thanks, yeah my old man is tough as nails


----------



## Fiction (Apr 20, 2012)

Swyse said:


> Shit gets weird sometimes though



And it's always you starting it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, Swysicles logs in, "GUYS CHECK OUT THIS NEW CHILD PORN"..ten seconds later, "Shiiit wrong board"


----------



## ASoC (Apr 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah, Swysicles logs in, "GUYS CHECK OUT THIS NEW CHILD PORN"..ten seconds later, "Shiiit wrong board"


 
hahahah when does this happen? So far all I've see is some healthy debate and my assertion that my dad is the coolest dad ever


----------



## Fiction (Apr 20, 2012)

ASoC said:


> hahahah when does this happen? So far all I've see is some healthy debate and my assertion that my dad is the coolest dad ever



Like everytime.


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2012)

Pfft, OG crew representin' 

Me, Ry, Necris, Brandy, Stealth, Poopygator, and a few others at times


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah, Swysicles logs in, "GUYS CHECK OUT THIS NEW CHILD PORN"..ten seconds later, "Shiiit wrong board"



Now I know why more people don't go to the chat room....


----------



## Hallic (Apr 20, 2012)

On what server is that Room hosted, Quakenet? can someone post the details, because the layout of that webclient is most terrifying


----------



## Swyse (Apr 20, 2012)

All I'm sayin is that justin bieber looks more like john mayer every day.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd love to have time to get in there more often!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 20, 2012)

Hop in...bitches.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 20, 2012)

We got:


----------



## Jakke (Apr 20, 2012)

I might pop by


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 20, 2012)

I miss the 2009 chat crew. Right guys? Guys?

*Tumbleweed*


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 20, 2012)

I miss the 07 chat crew


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 20, 2012)

I may be out of the chat for an indeterminate amount of time, since my laptop's power jack has decided it only wants to work when it feels like it, and I'm still stuck in the hospital where I can't do anything about it. I know you'll all miss me dearly, but you'll survive.

Probably.


----------



## Randy (Apr 20, 2012)

I miss people not complaining about "the way it was". There are two other forums made up of "The Class of..." if you feel inclined to hang out with them all again.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 20, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> I miss the 2009 chat crew. Right guys? Guys?
> 
> *Tumbleweed*



:golf:

leandroab: :golf:


----------



## Nimgoble (Apr 20, 2012)

Randy said:


> I miss people not complaining about "the way it was". There are two other forums made up of "The Class of..." if you feel inclined to hang out with them all again.



MG.org and... ?


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 20, 2012)

and im not on here because???


----------



## Onyx8String (Apr 20, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> I am Church, the shy, libertarian redneck gear whore.
> .



Don't forget who brought you to the libertarian side...this kid<----. 

And Nag, we shall chat fiercely so I may have a description of my regular chatter personality. 
Onyx8String-The 16 year old who always ends up getting into politics. Not to mention his advice giving to others on gear. Also, he says he plays an 8 string while he only needs 3.


----------



## schecterhellraiserc-7 (Apr 20, 2012)

Onyx8String said:


> Don't forget who brought you to the libertarian side...this kid<----.
> 
> And Nag, we shall chat fiercely so I may have a description of my regular chatter personality.
> Onyx8String-The 16 year old who always ends up getting into politics. Not to mention his advice giving to others on gear. Also, he says he plays an 8 string while he only needs 3.


Half of your politic conversations are because of me XD. On another note, I really want to see what happens if bulb goes on chat.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 20, 2012)

He doesnt


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 20, 2012)

Randy said:


> I miss people not complaining about "the way it was". There are two other forums made up of "The Class of..." if you feel inclined to hang out with them all again.




I was kidding brosif stalin, I hate the 07 chat crew almost as much as they hate me!


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> We got:




 If this doesn't bring more people to the chatroom, nothing will. I know *I'm* intrigued.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm offended that I didn't get a description


----------



## Razzy (Apr 20, 2012)

Chickenhawk said:


> I'm offended that I didn't get a description



Chickenhawk: Don't nobody fuckin' talk to Chickenhawk.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 20, 2012)

I wonder why


----------



## Fiction (Apr 20, 2012)

Fiction: Real nice informative guy, uses logic and appropriate language for children.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah idk why brandi and pryligattor are never on.



My excuse is laziness.  Pry's is that he's been busy as shit with Memoirs, Uni and doing awesome Australian things, like riding kangaroos and fighting off drop bears.



MFB said:


> Pfft, OG crew representin'
> 
> Me, Ry, Necris, Brandy, Stealth, Poopygator, and a few others at times



Teqnick, Adam of Angels, Drakkar and ghstofperdition, also. 



Prydogga said:


> I miss the 2009 chat crew. Right guys? Guys?
> 
> *Tumbleweed*



Yeah, we all kind of dispersed from frequenting chat every night.


----------



## Razzy (Apr 21, 2012)

poopyalligator: Eats pizza with a fucking fork.


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 21, 2012)

Razzy said:


> poopyalligator: Eats pizza with a fucking fork.



Fuck yeah I do. None of that greasy hand shit lol.


----------



## Swyse (Apr 21, 2012)

Razzy said:


> poopyalligator: Eats pizza with a fucking fork.



What can you say, doc is a manly guy.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bob - gibson hating and sucking ibanez dick. Dispersed in, some good complaining about stupid people


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 21, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> If this doesn't bring more people to the chatroom, nothing will. I know *I'm* intrigued.


I'm enlisting in the chat army, as we speak.

Gotta love big booty bitches


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 21, 2012)

I can't believe I was up until 4:30 talking to Swyse and Stealth -_-


----------



## schecterhellraiserc-7 (Apr 21, 2012)

anyone who reads this, go on chat, im dying of boredom


----------



## Fiction (Apr 22, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> I can't believe I was up until 4:30 talking to Swyse and Stealth -_-



Yeah, those guys are dicks.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 22, 2012)

They dont even use forks to eat pizza


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 23, 2012)

I wish, man. Hell of a time for my lappy to fail.


----------



## brutalslam (Apr 23, 2012)

Not a single mention, I see how much you guys appreciate me


----------



## JP Universe (Apr 23, 2012)

JP Universe - Australian guitar whore.... will buy guitars off you on chat, posts ebay pron, typical ss.org fanboi that likes Ibbys, AAL, Meshuggah and Tosin Abasi and loves to be youtube linked new music. He is usually at work and can't see pics and will log out unexpectadly multiple times throughout the day... usually due to work commitments


----------



## Swyse (Apr 25, 2012)

this thread needs more bass


----------



## Fiction (Jul 25, 2012)

Chats been picking up over the past month or so, so just another reminder, we don't bite.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 31, 2012)

Ima strummin' my horror chord...haters gonna hate.


----------



## butterschnapps (Aug 1, 2012)

When the hell are you guys ever one? I haven't seen anyone except for habicore and vostre roy when I'm on.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Aug 1, 2012)

butterschnapps said:


> When the hell are you guys ever one? I haven't seen anyone except for habicore and *voster roy* when I'm on.


 
You spell my name bad, and you say it as it was a bad thing......


----------



## butterschnapps (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry, I wasn't looking while I was typing haha


----------



## Fiction (Aug 1, 2012)

Well we're on now, and have been for a few hours.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 1, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> I miss the 2009 chat crew. Right guys? Guys?
> 
> *Tumbleweed*



Indeed. So many shenanigans were had. My first time in the chatroom lead to me saying the most god awful retarded crap. You all laughed, but it was taste of things to come. 




Meh, I've been going on there less lately. I get ignored from time to time, so I assume I make things awkward.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 1, 2012)

Ass I hate missing out 

You just need to speak louder ghst, capitals and what not


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 1, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Ass I hate missing out
> 
> You just need to speak louder ghst, capitals and what not



Probably just my font color. I wanna feel pretty and all, but it's probably time to just stick with white or something basic.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 1, 2012)

I spent half a session with my color matching the background


----------



## Fiction (Aug 2, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Probably just my font color. I wanna feel pretty and all, but it's probably time to just stick with white or something basic.



*(´&#12539;&#969;&#12539;`)*


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 2, 2012)

^ yeah that's probably the other reason.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 7, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> Sometimes we don't wear pants.



Sometimes?


----------



## Fiction (Dec 28, 2012)

Couldn't find the other chat thread, so this will do. I miss the Australian late night crew, which were Canadians, where art thou Roy, Brian, Matt, Jon66 & Other Canucks. Anyways I want company, preferably big booty bitches.


----------



## Brill (Dec 28, 2012)

So the chat room actually gets used? lol Everytime I look no one is in it.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, Chat for night in australia is usually dead, but mornings through to around 2-3pm it's raging.


----------



## Brill (Dec 28, 2012)

Good to know.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 28, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Anyways I want company, preferably big booty bitches.



You rang?


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## muffinbutton (Jun 3, 2013)

I think we need updated descriptions.


----------



## Curt (Jun 3, 2013)

I almost forgot the chatroom existed. I can't use it on my phone, sadly. But once I get my new computer, that'll change.

I used to be in there all the time in 08. Don't remember why I stopped using it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 4, 2013)

With the right people in it, chat is probably the most amazing place to be. 
Nothing like watching copious amounts of shenanigans and wanton ....ery take place right before your very eyes.


----------



## muffinbutton (Jun 5, 2013)

And this is what happens when Alex comes in the chat.


----------



## Nag (Jun 5, 2013)

it was worth like 20 screenshots like this


----------



## Nag (Jun 5, 2013)

Updated descriptions ! again I can't mention all of them so I'll mention those I have ideas for to describe them.... in alphabetical order :

axxessdenied : he's always logged in, but he's never talking. maybe he's caught in a warp zone of some sort (I mean, just look at his avatar). we call him assman.

Church2224 : he doesn't want ALL the guitars anymore, but he still wants ALL the ESPs and Jacksons. He uses blue font because his favorite color is green. His lawnmower is still his best friend. Together, they buy a new guitar every month.

Dead Undead : DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM.

EtherealEntity : the string king. He knows everything about scale length, strings, tension, fanned frets, he's going to hypnotize you into buying Circle Ks and he's probably a vampire (dude goes to sleep at 5 a.m.). Oh, and he's got more strings than you.

Grand Moff Tim : he's still in Korea, he's still the most cynical person ever and that's good cause he who hates Ibanez now has an Ibanez !

habicore_5150 : the only guy I know who tunes down to djent but DOESN'T djent. special award for this 

Jason_Clement : he's batshit insane and loves purple. and random stuff. and random purple stuff.

muffinbutton : he has a love-hate reationship with maple. and he's building a guitar. with maple. he's longing for a Devries guitar, too.

Polythoral : my guess is, he's axxessdenied's warpzone twin. He's also in chat 24-7, but never talking. and his Black Water guitars are awesome.

Rook : He's English, and he's got a mustache. 

rythmic_pulses : He's English. and he's got a mustache. 

Sean1242 : our official lefty  (and frustrated at that). The main goal of his life is finding a 35" scale 6-string lefty bass that has a satin finish. Good luck my friend, good luck...

WaffleTheEpic : I'm trying hard to think of something, but introducing a waffle isn't exactly easy. Maybe he's muffin's evil twin of some sort, I've already heard such conspiracy-esque ideas before. We'll never know...

Two more 

Nagash : it's me. I still hate everything that doesn't have a Floyd Rose on it . and if you come in the chatroom and I'm the only one there, don't worry, I don't bite...

And last but not least...

Alex : as you MIGHT know, he runs this place. As far as his chatroom life goes, what I can say is this : if you see him enter, RUN ! RUNNNNNN !!!




special shout-out to everyone who will feel left out, I wanted to add more people but I didn't have enough stupid things to say


----------



## Alice AKW (Jun 5, 2013)

Nagash said:


> Church2224 : he doesn't want ALL the guitars anymore, but he still wants ALL the ESPs and Jacksons. He uses blue font because his favorite color is green. His lawnmower is still his best friend. Together, they buy a new guitar every month.



You forgot his army of rebellious lawn drones and his plot to take over the world with them.


----------



## kamello (Jun 6, 2013)

laughed so hard at Tim (current) description 

I was on the chat just once, but had a nice time losing a saturday night, gonna try to visit it tomorrow


----------



## Alice AKW (Jun 6, 2013)

Muffin Mayhem...


----------



## muffinbutton (Jun 6, 2013)

Kane_Wolf said:


> Muffin Mayhem...



I love you people.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jun 6, 2013)

Y'all niggas is niggas, but me <3 u


----------



## smucarolina (Jun 7, 2013)

hi.


----------



## kamello (Jun 7, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Y'all niggas is niggas, but me <3 u



YO MA MEN YESTRDAY I WENT TO DA CHAT LOOKIN FOR U AN U WERENT THERE 
.....im terrible writting this way


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jun 7, 2013)

kamello said:


> YO MA MEN YESTRDAY I WENT TO DA CHAT LOOKIN FOR U AN U WERENT THERE
> .....im terrible writting this way



GO MORE OFTEN


----------



## muffinbutton (Jun 7, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> GO MORE OFTEN



Yup. I usually don't get on until 3 EST cuz of school. but after next week that shouldn't be a problem. assuming I pass.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 8, 2013)

decided to swing by the chatroom for the first time tonight

hated it

it was just nerds talking about djent and guitars. how is that any different from the actual forum? geez. never going back


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, chat was unatmospheric and dry. Things need to be more moist in there...


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 8, 2013)

Needed more BOTDF and Tokio Hotel.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 8, 2013)

The world could be a lot better without BOTDF. BOTDF could be a lot better without BOTDF.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, either way, I hope we are getting a NSFW board so I can start a hentai megathread. Keep your tentacles crossed.


----------



## Fiction (Jun 8, 2013)

I miss the chat room, sucks cause I work all day and night now and am usually busy after work to jump on. I believe the next generation of chatters are starting to Swangle on in


----------



## kamello (Jun 8, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Needed more CHON and Cerulean Crayons



fixed


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 8, 2013)

chon = 

much better


----------



## muffinbutton (Jun 8, 2013)

Some of today's shenanigans.


----------



## Nag (Jun 8, 2013)

you missed the important part, when I said that I'd paint his GF purple if he didn't find the damn cable 

(cable to link the camera to the comp because all the purple stuff is stuck in the camera)

guy's been teasing me with a purple NGD for days now, I demand A GODDAMN CABLE 





Fiction said:


> I miss the chat room, sucks cause I work all day and night now and am usually busy after work to jump on. I believe the next generation of chatters are starting to Swangle on in



sometimes, we miss you too 

j/k


----------



## muffinbutton (Jun 8, 2013)

Nagash said:


> you missed the important part, when I said that I'd paint his GF purple if he didn't find the damn cable
> 
> (cable to link the camera to the comp because all the purple stuff is stuck in the camera)
> 
> guy's been teasing me with a purple NGD for days now, I demand A GODDAMN CABLE



I couldn't get that part. It was too far up the screen.


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 8, 2013)

No Flash on this computer, no chat today. Too bad, I was looking forward to trolling Waffles.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 9, 2013)

I learned in chat today what it means to be VERY gay as opposed to just gay. Will keep that in mind.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 9, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> I learned in chat today what it means to be VERY gay as opposed to just gay. Will keep that in mind. :lol



Well, the queer-theorists still maintain that sexuality is a sliding scale (interesting idea, but I don't know of any empirical support of it), so based on that, one could be very gay


----------



## Fiction (Jun 17, 2013)

We need a nightly Australian chat crew, because I'm always alone at night


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 17, 2013)

I went in there once... I was all like...


----------



## Fiction (Jun 17, 2013)

Come back in! We're wearing nothing at all!






Neat band in your sig as well, very refreshing from the usual Australian hardcore


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 18, 2013)

been wasting WAAAY too much time in there lately...


----------



## Nag (Aug 14, 2013)

been there for 2 years straight


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 14, 2013)

Dammit. 

Just the night I wanted to come in there Nag, but again no Flash.


----------



## Nag (Sep 19, 2013)

warning : contains bad words 

I personally found this hilarious so I felt like sharing. and this thread is always bump-worthy anyway


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 6, 2013)

Join us. You'll only regret it partially.


----------



## silent suicide (Oct 6, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> Join us. You'll only regret it partially.



I did...
It's a trap, get out before it draws you in.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Oct 6, 2013)

Chat is fun,

Nagash gives me sweets.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 6, 2013)

silent suicide said:


> I did...
> It's a trap, get out before it draws you in.



The only trap in the chat is me.


----------



## silent suicide (Oct 8, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> The only trap in the chat is me.



How, whut, why, who.. 

Ghstofperdition casts confuse
It's super effective.
Silent suicide hurts himself in it's confusion.


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 8, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> The only trap in the chat is me.


wat


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 8, 2013)

(my sig should clear up a few things  )


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 8, 2013)

So there is a chat thread now?


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 8, 2013)

This is the chat thread 2.0. 
Not sure where the other one went to.


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 8, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> (my sig should clear up a few things  )



Gotcha now  my bad


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 8, 2013)

It happens.


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 8, 2013)

I should get in the habit of actually reading peoples signatures, its usually just links to Fractal Audio and band pages so I tend to drift over everything.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 8, 2013)

I tend to skip over people's sigs for exactly that reason.


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 9, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> I tend to skip over people's sigs for exactly that reason.



Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Fiction (Oct 9, 2013)

I only read tge sigs and not their posts.


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 9, 2013)

Fiction said:


> I only read tge sigs and not their posts.



Genius, I mean who wants to read peoples opinions and what not anyways?!


----------



## Nag (Feb 16, 2014)

this thread needs an update and I found the perfect thing for this :







also Ibanez guitars are firewood, trems aren't possible to set up on sevens because too much low end is lost and cutting wood out loses tone. we learnt something today


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Feb 16, 2014)

Nagash said:


> this thread needs an update and I found the perfect thing for this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Yeah, he knows what he's talking about... he owns an "ESP 707"


----------



## Vhyle (Feb 16, 2014)

That guy is clownshoes. 

srsly

I was lol'ing pretty bad when he was spouting that mess.


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 16, 2014)

ghstofperdition said:


> The only trap in the chat is me.



Not so!


----------



## kamello (Feb 16, 2014)

Vhyle said:


> That guy is clownshoes.
> 
> srsly
> 
> I was lol'ing pretty bad when he was spouting that mess.




clownshoes you say?


----------



## Vhyle (Feb 16, 2014)

Fallout <3


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 16, 2014)

Discoqueen said:


> Not so!



Me gusta! :{)


----------



## Nag (Feb 17, 2014)

jess the chat misses you !


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 19, 2014)

I miss the chat too. Laptop is still down and I still haven't found a decent enough flash enabled browser for my phone. As soon as I get everything working again, I'll pop in for some shenanigans.


----------



## Nag (Feb 19, 2014)

yay !


----------



## Xaios (Feb 26, 2014)

Full house tonight. Deviled eggs, yo.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 26, 2014)

chat is so awesome


----------



## Nag (Jun 20, 2014)

well sadly it gets less awesome when people come in and randomly start insulting everyone who was happily discussing things... too bad the chat doesn't have moderators.






he comes in and just talks shit about everyone who's there. every time. it's getting old...

(and yes, I know, do not feed the trolls. it's just too bad you can't do anything about them, the bigger troll always wins because the internet is a nice place to be)


----------

